# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Χρόνιο πρόβλημα.

## loveisallweneed

Κάποιες φορές αισθάνομαι ικανή να το νικήσω,ενώ άλλες όχι.Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι πως γίνομαι υπερβολική,ενώ άλλες φορές είμαι βέβαιη πως όλα όσα σκέφτομαι είναι απολύτως υπαρκτά.Συνήθως όμως αδυνατώ να καταλάβω που σταματάει η λογική και που αρχίζει η υπερβολή-παράνοια.Και για να μην γενικολογώ..Πριν από κάποια χρόνια είχα μια σχέση με ένα μεγαλύτερο μου αγόρι,όντας σε αρκετά μικρή ηλικία, μια σχέση η οποία θεωρώ πως ήταν ξεκάθαρα θέμα αντίδρασης σε αυστηρούς γονείς και θέμα νεανικής αφέλειας.Με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο, μετά από πολύ πίεση,ήρθα σε επαφή μαζί του για μια μόνο φορά.Έπειτα του είπα πως δεν μου άρεσε και εκείνος με έδιωξε "κλωτσιδόν".Για 2 χρόνια απείχα από τα πάντα,φίλους,σχολείο κλπ,ντρεπόμουν άπειρα για το λάθος μου και αισθανόμουν πως ο κάθε συμμαθητής μου ή ο κάθε άνθρωπος που βρισκόταν κοντά μου το γνώριζε και τον αντιμετώπιζα με μεγάλη καχυποψία.Ένιωθα φρικτά,βιωνα κρίσεις πανικού και αφόρητους εφιάλτες στην προσπάθεια μου να δικαιολογήσω τα λάθη του εαυτού μου.Υπήρχαν περίοδοι που ντρεπόμουν να κυκλοφορήσω έξω διότι πίστευα πως ο κόσμος ή οι άντρες που με κοιτούσαν με κατεκριναν,με μείωναν και σκέφτονταν αρνητικά για εμένα.Έπειτα είχα άλλη μια σχέση,δύο χρόνια αργότερα,με ένα παιδί στην ηλικία μου,με το οποίο και συνειδητά είχα επαφές,εφόσον τον εμπιστευομουν και τον αγαπούσα πολύ,το ίδιο και εκείνος.Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως..γιατι αδυνατώ να συγχωρήσω τον εαυτό μου;Γιατί τόσα χρόνια,κοντά τέσσερα τώρα,είμαι τόσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό μου;Εδώ να σημειώσω πως όλα αυτά δεν τα έχω μοιραστεί με κανέναν και πως δεν έχω κατακριθεί από κανέναν,παρά τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό.Απλά στο μυαλό μου βλέπω παντού εχθρούς και άτομα τα οποία με αντιπαθούν και με κατακρίνουν.Δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τις ενοχές του εαυτού μου.Αντιλαμβάνομαι πλέον,πως το περισσότερο θέμα και κόμπλεξ είναι στο μυαλό μου.Γιατι δεν μπορώ να με συγχωρήσω.Πως θα καταφέρω να ξεφύγω από όλη αυτή την οδυνηρή κατάσταση που με τυρανναει τόσα χρόνια;Στην τελική δεν έκανα και κανένα έγκλημα..αγαπησα απλά και ήμουν νέα.Σε μια πάρα πολύ τρυφερή και λάθος εποχή,έπεσα σε λάθος άτομο.Αλλα πως θα το εμπεδωσω αυτό και πως θα το αφομοιωσω;Και προ πάντων πως θα ξεφύγω από τις ενοχές μου;Ενώ κρίνοντας τον εαυτό μου και σύμφωνα με τα λόγια των ανθρώπων που βρίσκονται γύρω μου,είμαι ένα πολύ αξιοπρεπές άτομο,ώριμο, που ξέρω να αγαπώ και πάνω από όλα να προσφέρω χαρά στους γύρω μου.Δεν πείραξα ποτέ κανέναν και δεν θέλησα να κάνω ποτέ κακό σε κανένα και το θέμα ότι εννοείται πως έχω συγχωρέσει το παλικάρι εκείνο,τον εαυτό μου αδυνατώ να συγχωρήσω.

----------


## elis

Ποσο χρονων εισαι τωρα ποσο ησουν τοτε το τιντερ ξερεισ τι ειναι απαντα γτ πρεπει να ζεισ σε αλλο κοσμο

----------


## menis_64

κοιτα θελωντας περισσοτερο να εχω ρολο υποστηριχτικο και επειτα ψυχολογικο, ηταν η πρωτη σου φορα..! Στην πρωτη σου φορα δεν συναινουσες απολυτα, και ενεδωσες υστερα απο πιεση η οποια και προελθε απο το αλλο ατομο... Στην συνεχεια απλα τα εβαλες με τον εαυτο σου επειδη φανηκες ''σαν γελοια''..... Ενιωσες ασχημα επειδη ο αλλος σε συμπεριφερθηκε σαν γουρουνι, σαν ενα τιποτα, σαν μηδενικο, και εσυ απλα ειχες αναγκη να ακουσεις και κουβεντες επειδη το εκανες για το χατηρι του αλλου περισσοτερο...

πιστευω οτι στην αρχη μπορει να ενιωθες για ολα τα αγορια οτι ειναι γουρουνια, ή για τον συγκεκριμενο, ή μπορει να ενιωθες ενα αισθημα εξευτελισμου και μειωσης.... Σαφως, και σε αυτην την περιπτωση επρεπε να ειχες μιλησει, πρωτα απο ολα στην κολλητη σου... η κολητη σου ειναι εκεινο το ατομο που δεν θα σε εκρινε για τις πραξεις σου και το ειχες τοτε αναγκη... κοιτα δεν το συζητω να το ελεγες στους γονεις σου, αλλα πιστευω οτι οταν καποιο παιδι μεγαλωνει σε πολυ αυταρχικη και επιβλητικη οικογενεια κανει απλα πραγματα μονο και μονο για αντιδραση, οποτε και θεωρω οτι στην ουσια εκεινο το ατομο που ησουν μαζι του, δεν ησουν ερωτευμενη μαζι του ή δεν ειχες αισθηματα.. για εκεινον δεν ξερω τι σου εδειχνε και πως σε συμπεριφεροταν...!

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις πλεον να συγχωρησεις τον εαυτο σου επειδη αισθανεσαι ενοχες οτι φταις εσυ φυσικα... Και ειναι λογικο, αφου δεν εγινε με την απολυτη συναινεση σου... Ειναι ενα ειδος ''εκβιασμου'' στον οποιο αντι να κατηγορησεις περισσοτερο τον αλλο, κατηγορισες τον εαυτο σου και τον υποτιμησες λεγοντας πως μπορεσα και υπεκυψα? γιατι το εκανα? Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν φταις εσυ καθολου για οτι εγινε, και φυσικα ειχες το δικαιωμα να πας να σφαλιαρισεις το αλλο αγορι για οτι σου εκανε, να τον βρισεις καταμουτρα και να τον φτυσεις...!

Εφοσον, αυτο δεν το εκανες, ριχνεις τις ευθυνες και τις ενοχες σε σενα... Η περιπτωση σου μοιαζει σαν καποια κοπελα, συγνωμη που θα το πω, που βιαστηκε, δηλαδη δεχθηκε σεξ χωρις την συναινεση της, και στην συνεχεια λογο της ντροπης που αισθανθηκε για την πραξη και τον εξευτιλισμο που δεχθηκε, αντι να μιλησει προτιμησε να σιωπησει κραατωντας μεσα στην ψυχη της το βαρος για την πραξη που εγινε...Νομιζω οτι πρεπει πανω απο ολα να εισαι μαλακη με τον εαυτο σου, να πεις και να αποδεχθεις μεσα σου οτι το λαθος δεν ηταν δικο σου, οτι υπεκυψες γιατι τελικα θεωρησες οτι ηταν κατι που επρεπε να κανεις στην ζωη σου αλλα εγινε με το λαθος ατομο....

ετσι θα σταματησεις να αδικεις εσενα, και να νιωθεις ενοχες και σαφως θα νιωσεις καλυτερα μεσα σου και περισσοτερο εναρμονισμενη.. και μην ξεχνας, για οτι σου συμβαινει μιλα!!!!!!! Στην κολλητη σου, και μετα σε οποιονδηποτε αλλον μπορει να σε βοηθησει οπως εμεις εδω

----------


## elis

Μαθηματικα ξερεισ το τιντερ εχει 20 δισσεκατομυρια ταιριασματα οι κατοικοι του πλανητη ειναι 7 δισεκατομυρια πωσ γινεται βαλε το μυαλο σου να δουλεψει επισησ βαλε οτι δεν το χρησιμοποιουν ολοι ουτε οι μισοι πιο λιγοι

----------


## loveisallweneed

Δεν καταλαβαίνω καν τι εννοείς και που κολλάει το "τιντερ"

----------


## elis

Εσυ πηγεσ με ενα μεγαλυτερο κι εναν στην ηλικια σου κ τωρα πηγαινουν με δεκα με εικοσι

----------


## loveisallweneed

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου,οφείλω να πω πως αποτέλεσε τροφή για σκέψη.Κάτι το οποίο με διέλυσε τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά θεωρείς πως είναι στα όρια της λογικής να είναι μαχαίρι στο σώμα μου ακόμα και 4 χρόνια μετά το συμβάν;

----------


## elis

Βαλε το μυαλο σου να δουλεψει

----------


## loveisallweneed

Η δική μου όμως ιδιοσυγκρασία δεν ανέχεται ούτε το 1-2.Πιστεύω πως αυτό είναι κάτι το ξεκάθαρα προσωπικό και αφορά την κάθε κοπέλα-αγόρι ξεχωριστά,χωρίς αυτό να είναι κάτι που αποτελεί κριτήριο για την προσωπικότητα του-της.Εγώ ας πούμε προσωπικά,έχω μια τεράστια πληγή για την πρώτη εκείνη πολύ άσχημη φορά.Αν έχεις κάποια συμβουλή ή τρόπο επίλυσης του θέματος και θες να μου πεις,θα μου ήταν χρήσιμο.

----------


## menis_64

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου,οφείλω να πω πως αποτέλεσε τροφή για σκέψη.Κάτι το οποίο με διέλυσε τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά θεωρείς πως είναι στα όρια της λογικής να είναι μαχαίρι στο σώμα μου ακόμα και 4 χρόνια μετά το συμβάν;


το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι ειναι μαχαιρι στο σωμα αλλα στην καρδια! Ειναι στο συνειδητο τμημα του μυαλου σου, δηλαδη στην ψυχη σου....Εξαρταται παντοτε απο το συμβαν και απο το πως θα το παρουμε, για παραδειγμα εγω, τον θανατο του πατερα μου για να το ξεπερασω απο το πληγμα που ενιωσα χρειαστηκα 2 χρονια ολοκληρα.. Αναλογα με το πως θα το χειριστεις μπορει να χρειαστει περισσοτερος ή λιγοτερος χρονος... Προφανως, εσυ ακομα δεν το εχεις χειριστει καταλληλα αφου ακομα το ιδιο το γεγονος, δεν μπορεις να το ξεχασεις.. Και αν ξεχασες το γεγονος, δεν μπορεις να συγχωρεσεις εσενα που φανηκες ετσι τοσο γελοια... Το Α αλλα και το Ω, σε ολα ειναι να τα εχουμε πρωτο απο ολα καλα με τον εαυτο μας... Εγω θεωρω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις καποια σταση ως προς τον τροπο που πηρες ολο αυτο το πραγμα....

----------


## loveisallweneed

Νομίζω πως όλα αυτά που λες είναι σωστά και μάλλον πως θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να πειθαρχήσω λίγο περισσότερο το μυαλό μου και τις σκέψεις έτσι ώστε να αφήσω το παρελθόν εκεί που ανήκει και να μην του επιτρέπω να επηρεάζει το "τώρα" μου.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## menis_64

το μαλλον δεν λεει κατι, αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να κανεις σιγουρα! Το συναισθημα (καρδια), η σκεψη (μυαλο) και η ψυχη συνδεονται μεταξυ τους με εναν περιεργο τροπο... Αν μαθεις να επεμβαινεις στο ενα απο τα τρια αλλαζουν και τα αλλα δυο...Το μονο που μπορεις να επεμβεις ειναι οι σκεψεις...Στα λεω περισσοτερο απλα γιατι και εμενα μια κοπελα μου ηταν η πρωτη της φορα που θα ολοκληρωνε, και οφειλα να την προσεξω και αυτο μου ζητουσε και η ιδια... Κατα τα αλλα, μην ξεχνας να μιλας για οτι σου συμβαινει, μην σιωπεις! Ελπιζω να βοηθησα και να εισαι περισσοτερο υσηχη στο μελλον προπαντως κυριως με εσενα.. Διαφορετικα μην διστασεις να ξαναστειλεις ακομη και προσωπικο μηνυμα!

----------


## loveisallweneed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου..

----------

